# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Rcupration champs AD et/ou MOSS

## Leparachute

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais crer un formulaire qui rempli automatiquement les donnes "nom" et "ville" (par exemple) de l'utilisateur courant, celui qui rempli le formulaire. Ces donnes sont disponibles dans l'AD et dans son profil d'utilisateur du Sharepoint qui prend est synchronis avec celui-ci.

Quel moyen utiliser donc pour remplir automatiquement ces champs en reprenant les donnes courantes de l'utilisateur ?

Merci par avance.

Cordialement, Leparachute.

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Y a un sujet juste en dessous du tiens qui parle de ce problme:

http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=352375

Merci de le lire.

++

Thierry

----------


## Leparachute

Merci pour la rponse. Avant de poster la demande j'avais quand mme regarder les topics prsent et j'ai bien celui-ci.

Je ne suis pas certain qu'il rponde  mon attente, ou alors je m'y prends mal.
Pour reprendre diffrement la question je souhaiterai ceci :
Lorsqu'un utilisateur de Sharepoint rempli un formulaire, certains champs soient rcuprs directement du compte courant (peut-tre plus simple que pour n'importe quel compte...).


D'aprs ce que j'ai pu lire ici :http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms558892.aspx

Contact selector ncessite de crer les donnes ?



> To data-bind the Contract Selector control, you must create a data schema within the control that represents each contact. Create the schema for each contact in the following format.

----------


## virgul

Euh.. dans le sujet que je t'ai donne il parle exactement de ce controle et dise justement qu'il est limits a trois informations...

Donc n'espre pas en tirer plus que ca...

Mais il reste l'alternative payante de Qdabra... ou alors tu te cre toi mme un webservice qui va lire dans ton Active Directory.

++

Thierry

----------


## Leparachute

Oui, je pensais que le Contact Selector tait spcifique pour rcuprer des donnes de n'importe quel utilisateur (alors que seul le compte courant encore une fois m'intresse) et donc qu'une autre solution (autre contrle ?) ventuellement pouvait faire l'affaire. Ce n'est pas grave, merci pour les claircicements  :;):

----------


## virgul

> Oui, je pensais que le Contact Selector tait spcifique pour rcuprer des donnes de n'importe quel utilisateur (alors que seul le compte courant encore une fois m'intresse) et donc qu'une autre solution (autre contrle ?) ventuellement pouvait faire l'affaire. Ce n'est pas grave, merci pour les claircicements


Dsol, mais je ne comprends pas du tout ce que tu essaye de me dire...

Mais si c'est Rsolu merci de cliquer sur le petit bouton en bas de la page:



++

Thierry

----------


## Leparachute

Je voulais juste dire que pour moi problme je pensais qu'il existait une solution plus 'simple'.

----------

